# Windows Home Server Club



## suraswami (Aug 19, 2009)

I just installed Windows Home Server on my server in a VM.  It was pain to install but finally got thru.  I will post some screen shots if possible.

Just thought I will start this club and share our experiences.



Members so far:
suraswami
[I.R.A]_FBi


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Aug 19, 2009)

I have one on my rig 1+1


----------



## suraswami (Aug 24, 2009)

Adding another VDisk to the Home Server using VMWare Server 1.09 didn't work.  After scratching my head so hard, updated the VMWare to 2.01.  Upgraded the virtual, added the Vdisk and Home Server saw it immediately and I added to the pool of drives.

Backed up 2 machines on my network.  Copied some video files and photos all are fast.  Cool thing is I have 2 NICs on my Host server both running at gigabit and told vm to use the secondary NIC for the virtual.  Now the host server can do whatever it wants on the main nic while the home server is using the secondary one.  Planning to add one more NIC to see if it can be bridged and get more thru put.

Still haven't figured out how to configure my router so home server configuration is complete and I can see the server from outside my network.

Any thoughts IRA on the router thing?  I don't have the actual error message with me, when I tried to configure WHS last night.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Aug 24, 2009)

turn on Upnp on ur router


----------



## suraswami (Aug 24, 2009)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> turn on Upnp on ur router



I did on both my instruments - Router and Hardware Firewall box.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Aug 24, 2009)

u can mangalually free up the ports

http://mswhs.com/2007/06/28/what-ports-do-i-forward-in-my-router-for-whs/


----------



## suraswami (Aug 24, 2009)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> u can mangalually free up the ports
> 
> http://mswhs.com/2007/06/28/what-ports-do-i-forward-in-my-router-for-whs/



I think that VPN route is much safer, what do you think?


----------



## suraswami (Aug 25, 2009)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> u can mangalually free up the ports
> 
> http://mswhs.com/2007/06/28/what-ports-do-i-forward-in-my-router-for-whs/



I could not get WHS configured automatically the way it does, but I used Logmein and it works fine.  But if I need to see photos at best quality it just paint frames before seeing the full photo.  How is it when using the WHS interface?


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Aug 31, 2009)

I was running WHS before Powerpack 1 and 2, my mombo died, need a new pc to run it on


----------



## suraswami (Aug 31, 2009)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> I was running WHS before Powerpack 1 and 2, my mombo died, need a new pc to run it on



That is the beauty of VM, you just backup the file and put it on any hardware the machine will come up and your server is never lost


----------

